# VEP 7 with New Epic Orchestra - Good Deal for First Time Users? Is It Necessary?



## PaulieDC (Feb 19, 2019)

Still somewhat new at this, I hear about the stuff the pros use, and VEP is often mentioned. I have a pretty good standalone tower as listed in my sig, bunch of EW and Berlin Libraries and am currently pounding the books on orchestration, so composition is just getting off the ground. Let's say in a year from now I start having bigger templates and compositions thus stressing my system a bit... will I say" MAN, if i knew now what I knew a year ago, I would have bought the VEP 7 deal as the pre-order price, and as a bonus would have some VSL libraries as well as better performance..."?

For $167USD right now, it APPEARS to be something to get with the future in mind. Or, is it necessary? I have more CPU power and libraries than capability at the moment, lol, but things will eventually change. Thoughts?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Feb 19, 2019)

the difference between the sale price and the normal price is not life-changing. No need to feel pressured.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 19, 2019)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> the difference between the sale price and the normal price is not life-changing. No need to feel pressured.


Does Epic Orchestra 2.0 always come with the purchase? I wouldn't balk at trying a sample library from them.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Feb 19, 2019)

PaulieDC said:


> Does Epic Orchestra 2.0 always come with the purchase? I wouldn't balk at trying a sample library from them.


It use to - god knows what their modus operandi is now


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 21, 2019)

I've had Epic Orchestra for years, never used it. IMO, it's not that great. Are you still using the 14-core i9 with 128GB Ram? If so, I wouldn't worry about running VEPro. The only advantage you might have at this point is load times, as when you load a up a template and switch between many projects, all your instruments remain loaded. You can always try the trial and see if you like it.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 21, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I've had Epic Orchestra for years, never used it. IMO, it's not that great. Are you still using the 14-core i9 with 128GB Ram? If so, I wouldn't worry about running VEPro. The only advantage you might have at this point is load times, as when you load a up a template and switch between many projects, all your instruments remain loaded. You can always try the trial and see if you like it.


Sounds good, I think I’ll hold off. I’ve still got a world of exploring to do with Berlin and east west so I don’t need another library in my life, LOL. If it’s not stellar then I won’t bother. Actually, after I posted this question I’ve come to find that Studio One is not great for large templates but it has a different way to do it through instrument presets. That whole process is explained in some articles by Jonathan Wright and for the level I’m at, I’ll go down that road for now. Appreciate the reply!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 21, 2019)

It’s a good deal. Vep7 with fx for that price is a good price. Most of us paid considerably more and are having multi license legs chopped from under us now in the upgrade policy but for new users it’s an excellent price. Epic orch is never used here I consider that to be a freebie promotional thing they are throwing in. Don’t buy based on that.


----------

